

Certifying as CEH: understand vulnerabilities, TLS, etc. (2012) - minopret
http://www.pcworld.com/article/250045/how_to_become_an_ethical_hacker.html

======
minopret
Can someone here explain further how you see the road to obtaining the CEH
credential? And how the knowledge helps to assure life and work on the web?

I'm impressed lately with the need for and yet the complexity of security
measures for online applications. The CEH credential seems like it covers much
of relevant information. It looks versatile in the chart of DOD approved
baseline certifications in information assurance. That chart is reproduced in
many places -- here is one
([https://www.isc2.org/dodmandate/Default.aspx](https://www.isc2.org/dodmandate/Default.aspx)).

I'm also concerned that at first glance the availability of CEH training is
"if you have to ask, you can't afford it." I was glad to see this article
approaching the CEH process more from the ground up.

